# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Anh em Cần Thơ tụ hội!

## CKD

Hi!
Chiều nay 22/09/2016, khoảng sau 16h30. CKD có một buổi off cafe nhằm mục đích chém gió về CNC.
Dự định là full open tất tần tật những gì CKD biết về vấn đề này.

Anh em Cần Thơ hay lân cận nào có free time và cùng tham gia được thì SMS cho CKD nhé.

Thân ái & quyết thắng!

----------

h-d, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## dichthuatqb

cho tham gia với nào

----------

